

Low-level Networking in the Linux Kernel - mjschultz
http://blog.beyond-syntax.com/2011/03/diving-into-linux-networking-i/

======
mjschultz
I'm sure it isn't 100% accurate (Linux has some complexities to it after all),
but I welcome any constructive criticism. I want to improve my low-level
understanding before forging ahead to the higher level details that I'll write
about in the next few weeks.

~~~
signa11
if you have not considered it already, it would be nice if you could also
write about napi, gro, and zero-copy among other topics.

on a side note, is there a equivalent of tcp-ip-illustrated-vol2 with a linux
rather than bsd focus ?

~~~
mjschultz
Yeah, I was planning on writing something more about NAPI and GRO at the
beginning of the next part, though I'm not sure there is terribly much to GRO.
I hadn't thought about zero-copy yet though, but it is certainly important so
I'll probably try to fit something like that in.

Thanks!

------
metageek
Very cool. I wrote an Ethernet driver for an OS I did for my master's thesis,
but there's a lot more complexity here I didn't have. (For one thing, my OS
didn't do SMP, and I was using old cheap network cards, so I didn't have
multiple queues. That's a nice advance.)

